# South La. R.C.



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Any News???? I'll will report tomrrow.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Qual callbacks to the last series this morning (Sat);
1,2,5,8,15,18,19. My voicemail was garbled and there may be another dog between 5 and 8. Sorry if there is an error.

The Open will start the land blind today. Did not get any callbacks.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I shot the flier for every dog in the open.It went well except for the launch was crosswind . We had three no birds flare back at us,making for a bad fall....all three were for Danny's chocolate dog.I must say they handled it gracefully! He pounded the test!.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Qual Results -

1st Nick of Time Man in Black - Wendall Williams/Wendall Williams
2nd Springthyme - Richard Bass/Richard Bass
3rd Apex For a Few More Dollars - Ed Krampe III/Mark Smith
4th Candlewoods One to Win - Mike & Kris Noel/Mark Edwards

Dont have the Jams, sorry.

Congrats to all.


----------



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

Any result's from the derby?Come on Ali!!

Jason


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Just heard that Lainees "Bullet " got second in the Open. 
Dont know what time it is in Germany but Ill bet the brewhaus is rockin!!!

Mark Edwards is having himself quite a fall season.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Marv Baumer said:


> Just heard that Lainees "Bullet " got second in the Open.
> Dont know what time it is in Germany but Ill bet the brewhaus is rockin!!!
> 
> Mark Edwards is having himself quite a fall season.


 
I don't know what time it is over there either, but I know that Lainee is awake because I just talked to her!  We are SO proud of Bullet. 

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Andy, Momma Briezy, and The Little Monsters


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats lainee


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz lainee and Bulllett!!

Aaron


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike Noel said:


> Qual Results -
> 
> *1st Nick of Time Man in Black - Wendall Williams/Wendall Williams*
> 2nd Springthyme - Richard Bass/Richard Bass
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS!! To Wendell and Kay on Johnny's win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    *


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wow, good for Bullet and Mark Edwards.*

Lainee, you must have done something right this summer to have your pro take the dog and a week later have him place in an open.

So, *Good going Lainee!!*​ 
*and BB#1!*​


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WHAT HOWARD SAID!!!!
And don't leave out Mama Briezy and Andy!!!!


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Congrats to Lainee, let hope she doesnt fall in one of those beer steins!

I also want to give kudos to Mark Edwards, as Marv said he is on fire this fall and he truly deserves it after working his ass off this summer. He is doing it in all 3 stakes as well!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats on Bullet's second in the OPEN! We were toast after the Open and Am water blinds. Bullet is the spitting image of his Uncle Ford. I swear that if you stood the two together (when Ford was 7 years younger) you couldn't tell the difference. Met Mark Edwards and his wife, they are all class!

It was one HOT weekend(90's) and shade was a premium.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone know the total results for the Open? Am? Derby? I think that I heard the following on the Am
1. Joe Broyles
2. David Maronge
3. Mark Sehon and Timmy Juneau
4. ?
RJ ?
J. Pam Parks
j. Gwen Jones
j. Rick Mock


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Open
1st David Maronge - Bo
2nd Mark Edwards
3rd Danny Farmer
4th Joe Broyles - Quick

Am.
1. Joe Broyles - Quick
2. David Maronge - Tater
3. Mark Sehon and Timmy Juneau - Whiskey
4. Steve Ritter
RJ John Mathis
J. Pam Parks
j. Gwen Jones
j. Rick Mock 

Dreby
1st Wayne Stupeka(sp?)
Not sure on the other placements
? 2nd Mark Smith


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> *Wow, good for Bullet and Mark Edwards.*
> 
> Lainee, you must have done something right this summer to have your pro take the dog and a week later have him place in an open.
> 
> ...



What Howard SAID!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

WOW Lainee, you got Buttlett rockin'. Great job by Mark Edwards also, I knew Bullet could do it. Keep the beers a comin' in Krautland.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS Lainee!!!!!!!!!! Bullett's a big dog now!!

And Andy-break out a steak for Momma Briezy!!

M


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I was just looking at the results Booty posted.

David Maronge had a wonderful weekend. Open win, amateur 2nd. THAT"S GREAT!!! Good going David!


Now if you could just keep that Elston kid from whupin' your old sorry $&*!!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Lainee, this is wonderful news! I'm sure Cruise is watching & very proud!

:BIG::BIG::BIG:

Vicki


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone! Mark called me and did NOT leave a message - I had to call him back to find out what was up! Talk about a wonderful surprise!

And John Gassner - you turd! Just saying.....

Jason E - got your message - congrats to you, too!!!!

Having a grand time here, finally found an internet connection!!

Now off to eat and drink a beer in honor of Mark and my Buttlet Boy!!! Man, what a neat experience!!!

Lainee, Flash and BB#1


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Lainee
I watched Bullet run a very impressive trial. He is a very nice dog and you should certainly be proud.

Jimmy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> WHAT HOWARD SAID!!!!
> And don't leave out Mama Briezy and Andy!!!!



All the above and ...Wow! Congratulations Andy  and "Mama Briezy"!!! .. Awesome!

Judy


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congratulations Lainee, Mark and Bullet!!!!!!!! 

Sheril & Tony


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats David, Joe and Mark on your various placements for the weekend. Good job guys!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks , David.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Congrats Lainee and Bullet!!!! It just proves that bullet didn't mean to blew you off in Orchard. He just couldn't see your cast with all those covers  


Angelo


----------

